# Circular walks around France



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I quite like to get out and about on foot in the French countryside but most walking/hiking trail books I've found tend to show details of walks that end a long way from their start. Ideally I like to camp on a rural site and spend the day walking more or less in a circuit coming back to the campsite at the end.
Anyone found a book/guide that has details of such walks/sites.
Failing that I'll just have to write my own book.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I haven't searched it myself, Tony but is there anything useful on this site:-
www.franceonfoot.com


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Tony
I cannot walk. However FRance has 100's of listed walks in books and tourist brochures.

Look for the word " Randonnée.(s) Specifically Randonnées pédestres (unless you have a horse when équestres is the 2nd word) Many walks are listed as GR and a number.eg Grand Randonnée 36

Haven't done it myself but putting that word into a search engine may surprise you.

Also writing to a specific Tourist office in the area you are interested in.All TIC addresses are on the internet . Ask for details of local Randonnées
HTH

Ken..........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Gillian and Ken - plenty there to get stuck into - I'd better dubbin my boots this weekend.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony;

Don't know if this will be any good but just had a newsletter through from Seafrance and found this link that might be of use for northern France.
You can download most of the routes for either cycling or walking, not sure if all are circular though.

http://www.cdt-nord.fr/uk/guide/randos.aspx

pete


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Tony

Here's a start!

/www.cote.azur.fr/rando/randonnee_circuit-du-grand-palier_81_lang_en.htm

HTH

Ken.............with Wanderwagon3


----------



## basil69 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Tony,
How good are your map reading skills? The IGN (equivalent of our Ordnance Survey) Top25 Maps are brilliant for walkers. They are large scale (1cm = 250 metres) and show all footpaths. You can easily plan your own walks to suit your requirements. Plus French footpaths are well waymarked with colour splashes to let you know your on the right path!!!!! Best place to buy maps I think is www.themapshop.co.uk-look on the site to find which maps you want, then phone the freephone number-the chap on the other end is really helpful and maps usually arrive next day. If you or any of your party speak French there are literally dozens of books called Topo Guides which cover virtually all of France and have walks ranging from 1 to 6 houirs. You can get these from the same site as above. I'm off to Burgundy next week for a walking hol armed with some of the above!!!!

Regards Andy and Kim.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*walking*

All tourisme offices have details of local walking /bike trails ,can be found on line at the departements web sites -ie www Gers tourisme. happy walking.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks people for some really excellent advice and information.
I should return from my hols much fitter and hopefully just a little slimmer.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Tonyt-try "500 Walks in France" published by the AA. I picked one up at ""My Works" in Cheltenham last year at a discount. It's superbly put together All walks are circular and maps and routes are in an arch lever filwe socan be taken out & taken with you.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I quite like to get out and about on foot in the French countryside but most walking/hiking trail books I've found tend to show details of walks that end a long way from their start. Ideally I like to camp on a rural site and spend the day walking more or less in a circuit coming back to the campsite at the end.
> Anyone found a book/guide that has details of such walks/sites.
> Failing that I'll just have to write my own book.


Tony,

If you are into alpine walking I can help you out. We have done the TMB (Tour of Mont Blanc) and a few less known walks but they do involve either back packing or overnighting in refuges.

Don


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Don but I think that's a bit heavy for me. I just like to stay on nice scenic French campsites and walk from them through the contryside and end up just about where I started from.
I think Telbell's suggestion sounds perfick (apart from the price!) - sounds like something for my Christmas pressie list.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Tonyt- I'd homestly say that the AA book is well worth the money at £30 with free delivery (amazon)


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Try stopping at the Aire at Plouha

http://www.plouha.com/

There are circlular walks up and around the cliffs and a very nice restaurant right next to the Aire - get there early for a decent spot!


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

We bought the AA book for our trip which we have just returned from. The book was brilliant and the walks that we went on were supported well by simple but effective route markings by the french.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Both

Glad you returned safe and sound and good to meet you on the ferry! The girls enjoyed Mickey Mouse etc. We have our "biggie" coming up soon and it's back to Marine Parade again next Monday to kick it off. We'll be taking theAA Book with us


----------

